# Long exposure of Newcastle Bay Northern Ireland



## Jono (Mar 3, 2013)

I found a couple of bits of welding glass I bought about 18 months ago and never got round to trying them out so cleaned them up and fashioned up a holder using an adapter ring, blutac and some heavy duty black tape to ensure no light leaks.  Headed up to the coast and came back with this:







Details are: 5D with Sigma 24-70 f2.8, 24mm, ISO50, f11, exposure was just over 12 minutes. 
any comments and advice greatly received!


----------



## thunderkyss (Mar 3, 2013)

I really like it. I can look at it for quite some time just.......... thinking. 



Jono said:


> I found a couple of bits of welding glass I bought about 18 months ago and never got round to trying them out so cleaned them up and fashioned up a holder using an adapter ring, blutac and some heavy duty black tape to ensure no light leaks.  Headed up to the coast and came back with this:



I don't really have a clue what you're talking about. Welding glass??


----------



## Jono (Mar 3, 2013)

Glass that would usually be used in a welders mask to keep the welders eyes safe, can be used in the same way a 10 stop filter can, although it will have a very strong colour cast, usually green or magenta.  This can be fixed in PP or converted to b&w as I have done.


----------



## Thanasis_gs (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a great picture! Nicely done!


----------



## Designer (Mar 4, 2013)

Using welding glass is a good idea!  Unfortunately my examples are of the narrow style, so probably would create top and bottom vignetting.  But I'm going to jot down the tip in my project notebook to try sometime.  Thanks!


----------



## .SimO. (Mar 4, 2013)

I love this picture.  It just pulls me in and I keep inspecting all the details.  This looks like an image that would be used for a motivational poster, lol.   Innovative use of the welding glass.  Never heard of that.


----------



## yo13dawg (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice seascape, the foreground elements lead out nicely. Crazy use of an improvised ND filter as well.


----------



## Jono (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the comments,  need to get some time to get out again for some more shooting.  Week off work for St Patricks day so hope the weather plays ball!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw the article for using welding glass and have given it thought...maybe I will give it more thought now if I can figure out a way to use it with my Lee holder....hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## exemplaria (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nicely done.  That horizon doesn't look real.  Did you have any problems with hot pixels or use LE noise reduction for an exposure that long?


----------



## Mully (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice I like the look..... very inventive technique.


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought I commented on this earlier, guess not.

This is an incredible photo, very nice. It real crisp and clean, great shot!


----------



## Luke345678 (Mar 7, 2013)

I really like this picture. I sat there for about 5 minutes just looking at the picture and thinking. 

There is something about it that is just so relaxing. 

Great shot!


----------



## Jono (Mar 7, 2013)

exemplaria said:


> Very nicely done.  That horizon doesn't look real.  Did you have any problems with hot pixels or use LE noise reduction for an exposure that long?



There was only a few hot pixels, but spotting in PS sorted that, the sky had some very light use of the burn tool as did the horizon and some dodging on the rocks, small contrast adgjustment and while there was very little noise to start with I ran it through the Nik DFine plugin.  Not so sure about the curve to the horizon myself, but such is life.


----------



## afoto (Mar 7, 2013)

hahahaha just through some welding glass in front of the lens and take an amazing shot. pretty bad ass "making it work"


----------



## exemplaria (Mar 7, 2013)

Jono said:


> exemplaria said:
> 
> 
> > Very nicely done.  That horizon doesn't look real.  Did you have any problems with hot pixels or use LE noise reduction for an exposure that long?
> ...



Just for the sake of clarity, my comment about "The horizon doesn't look real" didn't mean I thought it looked photoshoped.  A better way to put might have been "It looks other-worldly".  I'm always heavily impressed by people getting great results using non-traditional photography techniques.


----------



## Ulriksen (Mar 7, 2013)

I love it, the long exposure gives a soft look and warm feeling. Good job!


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 8, 2013)

Great work.  I&#8217;m surprised the photo is as sharp as it is.  I&#8217;m not a welder and am certainly not a connoisseur of that trade&#8217;s eye protection, but I did wear my bro&#8217;s welding mask to steal a quick glimpse of the transit of Venus last summer and there is no way I&#8217;d be able to get a photo this sharp through that glass.


----------

